# Watching War Films with my Dad



## daftandbarmy (25 Oct 2013)

Amen… and  ;D

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10399462/Al-Murray-watching-war-films-with-my-Dad.html


----------



## x-grunt (25 Oct 2013)

Yeah, I can be a little like this around tactics, attitudes, etc. Bugs my wife!  

I went to see A Bridge Too Far with my Dad, who was a WW2 1 Can Para  veteran. I idolized him. He never spoke about the war when sober. I thought at first us going to the flick was neat, and he'd tell me all about his heroic war deeds (He wasn't at Arnhem, but did combat jumps at D-Day and at the Rhine). As the movie played my dad sat absolutely stone-faced and never said a single word about the movie. I'll never know, but I think he was deep in his demons that day. But he still took me to see it, this son who begged him to go. There's love for ya.
To this day I'm embarrassed I dragged him to it.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Oct 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10399462/Al-Murray-watching-war-films-with-my-Dad.html


      :nod:

...I tend to narrate the Princess Bride too


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :nod:
> 
> ...I tend to narrate the Princess Bride too



Inconceivable!!   ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2013)

DO NOT watch this movie unless you want to shout yourself hoarse at the TV:

-T34s and SU 85s dressed up to try to look like German armour
-US soldiers carrying Mk IV Lee-Enfields

Excuse me while I gouge my eyes out in anger....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn_4KlFmkbU

The full movie is on YouTube somewhere... if you have the courage to watch it.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (4 Nov 2013)

Just curious, how much does the inaccuracy of a movie affect your enjoyment of it? It will bug me a little but if the movie has a compelling story and good performances I will be very willing to watch it again. For example, that Company of Heroes movie, I like Tom Sizemore as an actor so I am still willing to watch it.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Nov 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> DO NOT watch this movie unless you want to shout yourself hoarse at the TV:
> 
> -T34s and SU 85s dressed up to try to look like German armour
> -US soldiers carrying Mk IV Lee-Enfields
> ...



Playing on The Movie Network as we speak.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Nov 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Just curious, how much does the inaccuracy of a movie affect your enjoyment of it? It will bug me a little but if the movie has a compelling story and good performances I will be very willing to watch it again. For example, that Company of Heroes movie, I like Tom Sizemore as an actor so I am still willing to watch it.



How about the Justin Trudeau advert at the beginning?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (4 Nov 2013)

> How about the Justin Trudeau advert at the beginning?



Hey now, the way he tells it he doesn't seem so bad!  ;D


----------



## cupper (4 Nov 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> DO NOT watch this movie unless you want to shout yourself hoarse at the TV:
> 
> -T34s and SU 85s dressed up to try to look like German armour
> -US soldiers carrying Mk IV Lee-Enfields
> ...



Hey, at least they tried to dress them up to look like German tanks. I like the movies form the 50's and 60's where all German armour looked suspiciously like US M-48's.

It could be worse. They could use the same scenes for two different movies (neither of which is worth the money spent).

If you eve get the chance, check out these two, you'll get an overwhelming sense of deja vu.

Raid on Rommel

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067650/?ref_=ttfc_fc_tt

and the original from which it was made

Tobruk

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062377/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Hey, at least they tried to dress them up to look like German tanks. I like the movies form the 50's and 60's where all German armour looked suspiciously like US M-48's.



Heck, instead of traveling all the way to Bulgaria, they could have stayed in the U.S. and employed  these guys  who have both replica German and American uniforms/weapons/equipment including the fake Tiger I tank used in "Saving Private Ryan."


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Just curious, how much does the inaccuracy of a movie affect your enjoyment of it? It will bug me a little but if the movie has a compelling story and good performances I will be very willing to watch it again. For example, that Company of Heroes movie, I like Tom Sizemore as an actor so I am still willing to watch it.



One problem.. all the 'Band of Brothers' actors are fatter and older in this series.

Not like me of course


----------

